# 200 fwd vs quattro



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

are the rear calipers the same for the quattro as they are for the fwd?


----------



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: 200 fwd vs quattro (drunk_monkey)*

anybody???


----------



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: 200 fwd vs quattro (drunk_monkey)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

no they are not they are different


----------

